# Boston Acoustics G5: The forgotten SQ subs?



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

So, I've been dabbling in car audio for the last 15 years or so and have plenty of experience with a variety of brands. Started with a single JL Audio 10W1, bumped up to a pair of 10W6s, then an Adire Brahma (1st gen), followed by various other brands before settling for a long trend of using only Image Dynamics ID & IDQ series.

Recently I decided to trim down my system and go small, with a single Boston Acoustics GT-40 powering a set of Image Dynamics CXS64 (v1) and an Elemental Designs SQ10 in a stealth installation. 

Elemental Designs rates the SQ10 with a power handling of 350w RMS. I think eD was being a bit optimistic. At 240w, and being responsible with the gains the SQ10 would bottom out. I'd say 200w is a safe place for the SQ10 to be and I'd advise a high pass crossover point around 38Hz as it really struggles with anything below that. This was in the proscribed 0.3ft^3 sealed enclosure. 

The stealth install looked good and it was nice to have some rear hatch space again for grocery runs but I was underwhelmed by the sound quality and output of the SQ10 so I decided to look at other options. Don't get me wrong, at moderate volumes the SQ10 was fine. Anything close to 'loud' really put the SQ10 to shame.

So, I pulled out my ID12V3, put it in a 1.25ft^3 enclosure and lost most of my rear hatch space. I was very happy with the Boston Acoustics GT-40 so I picked up a GT-22 for a great deal and it powered the ID12 while I looked at other options. I also upgraded my head unit from an Eclipse CD5425 to a CD7000 and decided to go semi-active since the CD7000 has some fantastic crossover capabilities. By'semi-active' I mean running the CX64 mids bandpassed from 80Hz to 3.1kHz and the tweets at 3.1kHz but keeping the NX4 passive crossover in the mix for tweeter protection. Overall I was pretty happy with the way things were sounding, except for the sub. The ID12v3 is a good sub, but not a great SQ sub and after many years of ID & IDQ subs I figured it was time for a change.

I decided to focus on a 10" or 12" SQ subs with a power handling around 500w. The DIYMA was high on my list but I was unable to find one. Considered the W7 and IDMax but they were a bit pricey.

Luckily I ran into an old friend who had a Boston Acoustics G5 12" in a sealed enclosure. He raved out the sound quality and the output. I brought over some of my favorite CDs and took a listen. Very impressive. Tight, loud, accurate, and hit the lows right on target. And it did it with around 500w which was in the power range of my GT-22 when bridged mono.

I did some research and was very impressed with the G5 in terms of specs and it also looked to be a very high quality built sub. Throw in the fact that you can buy soft part replacement assemblies for under $100 and I was sold.

Unfortunately retail on the G5s was a little out of my budget so I kept looking for a good deal and finally found it this weekend.

A local dealer was closing out his Boston Acoustics products because he was dropping the brand from his inventory (bummer for him, great for me).

With size again being an issue for my installation (I drive an '06 Scion xA) I decided to go with a 10". Fortunately he had the G510RS which is a 0.5ft^3 net enclosure with the GTR10 passive radiator tuned at 35Hz.

I've never really seen passive radiators used in car applications but decided to give it a shot, and it was a choice I won't regret.

Boston claims the passive radiator will give you a boost of 3dB with the sub/radiator combo giving a larger moving mass. 

The G510RS is a 2ohm load and is rated at 450w RMS which is a perfect match for my GT-22 bridged mono (around 500w RMS). Using Boston's 'QTune' settings I adjusted gains, set high pass crossover at 34Hz, and set the 'Q' to the recommend 1.0 settings (this is a feature on Boston amps, not sure how it would relate to other amps), and did some tweaking.

After listening to some of my favorite CDs I was extremely impressed. Kick drums were tight and could be felt in your chest. Trance bass lines hit hard and true. Popped in some jazz with upright bass and each pluck of the strings sounded dead on. Old skool rap, like NWA, Public Enemy, Dr Dre shook my ride with that sick ghetto bass.

The G510RS has a pretty small footprint. It is wedge shaped with the sub and radiator on opposite sides of the enclosure. I still lose some of my precious rear hatch real estate but it is a compromise I'm willing to make.

During the research phase of my sub search I really came across nothing about the G5 subs. Not many credible reviews aside from a few customer reviews on Crutchfield and SonicElectronix which should be taken with a grain of salt.

I have to give the G5 two thumbs up and would definitely recommend anyone considering a SQ sub to take a look and a listen.

The build quality of these subs is incredible. One of the first things I did after picking up the G510RS was to take it apart to look at the sub, the enclosure, and the adjust passive radiator system. Top notch, and I don't think I've ever seen a sub that looks as impressive as the G5 does.

Another cool thing is that the passive radiator is adjustable by using weights that come with the sub. The have clear instructions on how to tweak the radiator to achieve different tuning frequencies. I was happy with the 34Hz so I left it there but I'll probably spend some time this week tweaking it to see what sounds best in my little xA.

I'm really surprised the Boston G5 series subs aren't talked about more. They simply kick ass 

I should probably also comment on the Boston GT series amps. Small footprint, 2ohm mono/1ohm stereo friendly, conservative RMS ratings and great controls. They feature active cooling, a solid heat sink and the internals show excellent build quality. (Take a look at Ampguts.)

Here's a stock photo. I neglected to take pictures of my own sub after taking apart the enclosure. If I get around to it I'll add pictures of the G510RS components, including the G51044, the GTR10 radiator, the tuning system, and the enclosure itself.


----------



## tceejay (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey man, thanks for selling me the GT50. I should have showed you my 12" g5 with PR on Sunday. Very nice review and I agree, they do kick ass.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

tceejay said:


> Hey man, thanks for selling me the GT50. I should have showed you my 12" g5 with PR on Sunday. Very nice review and I agree, they do kick ass.


Wow, I wish I would have checked that out. Sweet install!

Glad the GT-50 and ID12 found a good home 

E


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

How do they compare to the w6


----------



## tceejay (Mar 3, 2008)

bmwproboi05 said:


> How do they compare to the w6


wish i could tell you. I have not heard a w6 in person yet.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

tceejay said:


> wish i could tell you. I have not heard a w6 in person yet.


My second install included a pair of the original JL 10W6 subs, not the v2s, in a GMC Sierra x-cab truck. To be honest my listening habits were a bit different than they are now. My recollection is having my ears ringing after every time I hopped in the truck. They sounded good and loud but admittedly my goal wasn't SQ at the time. Hard for me to make a comparison since so much time has elapsed between then and now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a very good review. The Boston G5 has been in my crosshairs for quite some time now, but like you, the price is a determining factor for my purchases. And I haven't come across the right price yet on one.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

chithead said:


> This is a very good review. The Boston G5 has been in my crosshairs for quite some time now, but like you, the price is a determining factor for my purchases. And I haven't come across the right price yet on one.


They're definitely hard to come by now that Boston discontinued the G5 line. Best bet is the $170 G510-4 at Crutchfield and the $80 SPS 10" replacement assembly from SonicElectronix. I picked up the SPS-G51044 from SonicElectronix 'just in case'. Figure it's better to buy one now when they're available rather than wait until stock is even more scarce than it is now.

You can also pick up the GTR10 for $60 from SonicElectronix if you want to go the passive radiator route.

SonicElectronix only accepts phone orders for the SPS assemblies as they're special order.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

GREAT idea. Better to get the recones while you can since it is such an "easy" repair.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

tceejay said:


> Hey man, thanks for selling me the GT50. I should have showed you my 12" g5 with PR on Sunday. Very nice review and I agree, they do kick ass.


Is that the PR in the bottom half of your pic?


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

Brian Steele said:


> Is that the PR in the bottom half of your pic?


Yup, he's running the GTR12. If you look closely you can see the 'GTR' on the non-inverted cone.

Tceejay, how large is your enclosure?

E


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

ealvar said:


> Yup, he's running the GTR12. If you look closely you can see the 'GTR' on the non-inverted cone.


Ok - I was a bit curious, as the typically PRs should not be used facing up or down like that, due to cone sag (a PR's cone is usually significantly heavier than an active driver's cone). However, BO's site doesn't mention this, and even gives sample designs with the PR in that position. I wonder how they tackled the cone sag problem...


----------



## tceejay (Mar 3, 2008)

ealvar said:


> Yup, he's running the GTR12. If you look closely you can see the 'GTR' on the non-inverted cone.
> 
> Tceejay, how large is your enclosure?
> 
> E


its 1.0 cuft net


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 2 G510-4 in a custom ported box tuned to 32Hz running on a pdx 600.1, soon to be powered by a Zed Audio Leviathan. I love them, most people that listen to mine think they are 12s. Thinking about possiably selling them when my new amp arives, as they will being drivin by 1200 watts per pair vs 600 now. I think I will see how they do first before I sell them!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I have 2 G5 12's in an ib config in my BMW, and they absolutely kick ass. very underrated in terms of sq. I had 4 of them in a Mercedes sealed and they sounded great and pounded if you wanted them to. i agree, definitely a sleeper sub in terms of recognition


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

If anybody has time. Check this out for a second. Do you guys know each other?

Read where it says Cutout & Mounting Dimensions

Boston Acoustics **NEW** G5 10" Single 4 Ohm Subwoofer - eBay (item 280424708221 end time Dec-16-09 09:42:15 PST)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

ta_nhra02 said:


> Do you guys know each other?


LOL. Good find.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

ta_nhra02 said:


> If anybody has time. Check this out for a second. Do you guys know each other?
> 
> Read where it says Cutout & Mounting Dimensions
> 
> Boston Acoustics **NEW** G5 10" Single 4 Ohm Subwoofer - eBay (item 280424708221 end time Dec-16-09 09:42:15 PST)


Wow... can't believe the guy basically copied and pasted most of my review. I have no idea who this guy is.

I'm going to send him a message... if he's going to use my words he should at least have some kind of attribution.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been a long time fan of the g5 subs.... I feel like they were a pretty good deal regardless msrp or "online" based on what you get out of them. I also feel the G3 is an equally great sub in its own right and is a little less $. Boston Acoustics is one of the old school local companys that have always done it "right" quality vs. cost. They are like old A/D/S (were not that far from each other either) Boston has managed to stay in the game and stay at a high level. I have recomended them several times all over this forum but no one ever wants to take the plunge.....Glad to hear your review!


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do I get some sort of DIYMA purple heart for this? Lol just kidding. This is not right. Please keep us updated!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Has anybody heard the G5 and a soundsplinter rli-10??? any comparisons or observations?


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

he apologized and pulled the description.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

My friend runs 2 g5-10's in his car. Great subs. As for rl-i, I have listened to Sound Splinter and love the TC based subs. In the right box, I don't think you will go wrong. I believe the SS will take more power though but power handling is really a function of the enclosure so issues I have seen regarding the G5 were enclosure related.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

240sxguy said:


> he apologized and pulled the description.


Yup... he was pretty quick about it. I told him he could use the review, no problem, just as long as he gave proper attribution or linked back to the original review here on DIYMA.

No harm no foul, I spose. Thanks to ta_nhra02 for spotting this.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> My friend runs 2 g5-10's in his car. Great subs. As for rl-i, I have listened to Sound Splinter and love the TC based subs. In the right box, I don't think you will go wrong. I believe the SS will take more power though but power handling is really a function of the enclosure so issues I have seen regarding the G5 were enclosure related.


sorry to Hi-Jack this thread... just curious... and thank you!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Based on the OP's review (which is also up on caraudio.com) I picked up a used G512-44. I have been accumulating a few 12" subs so a bunch of us DIYMA guys got together and spent an afternoon listening to different subs. The G5 was one of two subs I really enjoyed listening to and it put the biggest smile on my face. Its not quite as transparent as the Ultimo 12, but very close. The blending is amazing - I switched back and forth between normal and reverse polarity and it sounded good both ways. Digs very deep. I decided to try it out for a longer period and have had it in my car a few days now in a sealed 1.25 cu ft (gross) Scosche enclosure. Just an excellent sub. Though I love the Morel Ultimo 12, I still plan to keep the BA G512-44.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Had 4 of these in a mercedes. Excellent sub. each driver was in a 1ft enclosure net. beautiful sounding sub. I sold all of them to diyma members on the cheap


----------



## jhirschkoff (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok,... so I'm trying to decide between a G510-2 and an IDQ10V3.D2 for my mini cooper. I'm going for SQ and my box is 0.8 ft3. Thoughts?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If you can go a tad bigger you could fit two g5s....... I dont think there is a wrong decision there..... I would flip a coin on that one! Maybe the idq would have more to gain in that size box since the g5 is recommended for .5 and work great in it. I dont know if a bigger box would give anything extra with the g5. But the idq would really benefit from a larger box. Again no wrong decision there!


----------



## jhirschkoff (Nov 28, 2009)

Box is already prebuilt for the car and can't necessarily change, but good thought on the 2 G5's. What about an ARC10,... or would you still stick with the IDQ10V3.


----------



## Pfeifer30 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was looking hard at 2 of theses subs. After reading the Op's review and all your comments i'll go ahead and order a pair


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I think the only benefit to the arc would be a tad more output (atleast when discussing idq v2 vs arc), I have only tinkered with a 12idq v3 for a day so I really would not feel comfortable saying anything one way or another. I would say a v2, v3, arc and g5 are all absolutely awesome subs for the $ and size enclosures/versatility. Really cant go wrong! I think the arc/g5 would probably be the fairest comparison. I had 4 arc 8s and LOVED them, you could do anything with them. Any enclosure, any power, any music and they just did everything with ease, grace and just did it right. I would also say the same for the idq and g5 too? Got a 3 sided coin?


----------



## jhirschkoff (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like I'm going to go with the ARC10 as I can get one from a buddy for under $100, and it's hard to find a IDQ10 for anything less than $150.

Thanks rexroadj


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

jhirschkoff said:


> Sounds like I'm going to go with the ARC10 as I can get one from a buddy for under $100, and it's hard to find a IDQ10 for anything less than $150.
> 
> Thanks rexroadj


i have an idq12 v3 inverted in my mini cooper...sounds great...try going to a 12" if you can you won't regret it.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I have a pair of G512 with an Audison SRX1d mono running the, and it sounds awesome. I have a set of Legatia's in the front, and the G5's blend beautifully.

Sadly it appears BA have discontinued the G5's


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Not forgotten, just ignored by e-shoppers due to Boston's anti-internet, unauthorized selling policy. Now that the G5 is discontinued and the resulting price drops, e-shoppers who don't like B&M shops can now experience old news. Glad people are giving credit to the Boston subs.


----------



## jhirschkoff (Nov 28, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i have an idq12 v3 inverted in my mini cooper...sounds great...try going to a 12" if you can you won't regret it.


I'm going with an enclosure from Urban MINI - Unique Parts and Accessories for the MINI Cooper which only holds at 10", besides, I think a 12" in a mini may be overkill. So,.. would you also recommend the ARC10 ($85) or would you pay more and get the IDQ10V3 ($210)?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I think someone is selling a g5 10 on here for somewhere in between the arc and idq


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

In that case I would go by $ and put your list going: arc, g5, idq. I think the g5 was a single 4ohm, dont know if that matters to you or not. I also think it was nib!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wonder which would work better in a truck cab . . . G510 ported . . . or using the passive radiator along with it . . .


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you buy the radiator. Make sure you get the tuning weights!!!! You get 3 options with the weights. 30hz, 35hz and 40 or 45? cant remember exactly. I played with them all and i much preferred no weights in mine which was the 40 or 45hz.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

I run two G5104 with a combined net air space of 1 cubic ft and a GT2300 running 2Ohm and they sound awesome. They are easily getting 500 RMS each.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chithead said:


> Wonder which would work better in a truck cab . . . G510 ported . . . or using the passive radiator along with it . . .


Well the p.r. does to a sealed box what a ported box does.....It enables you to tune the box to a particular fq. and adds some extra db. (obviously there are some slight differences still, but thats the clif notes edition of the two) I would save the space and go P.R. all day. Just my 2cents though.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Well the p.r. does to a sealed box what a ported box does.....It enables you to tune the box to a particular fq. and adds some extra db. (obviously there are some slight differences still, but thats the clif notes edition of the two) I would save the space and go P.R. all day. Just my 2cents though.


That's my thought process too. Save the space, get tunability... just wondering the best way to mount them. My initial plan was to have the sub rear facing from the center console, but then the passive radiator would either have to be down-firing (which I hear is not the best way to mount them) or down-fire the sub and have the passive facing rear (which means you don't get to see that awesome excursion...)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Whats the truck? I know in my ram I can do two tens downfiring. I know that does not help with the showing off aspect but for me I prefer that no one knows what I gots! If I had to do one down and the other out, I would put the PR facing out since if it were to get damaged its cheaper to replace....(since they are discontinued you should probably pick up an extra pr. anyway......just in case!)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dodge Ram for me also.


----------



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

you can mount the PR anyway you want. Up, down, on the side. Its suggested in bostons manual, with pictures.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

2 G5'S (1 10" and 1 12") for sale on craigslist near San Diego

******BOSTON G5 SUBWOOFER SALE******

I just bought Boston Acoustics Pro 10.4 otherwise would definitely be in the market to try one of these.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I have had the G5-1244 in my car this past week. Its a great SQ sub but if you want a little bump, just crank the gain a little ... you get the best of both worlds (SQ and SPL) with this sub.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

even though the manual shows up and down firing mounting options, you should not mount a passive that way. It will reduce the life of the passive's suspension.


----------



## MeathooK (May 25, 2008)

Would a DLS A6 pushing 870W be too much for a 10"? Reason I ask is I have a 10 still sitting in the box in my room, and am looking for an amp to power it. There's an A6 for sale in the classifieds.

Thanks


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont think its an issue as long as you keep an eye and ear on it. Just keep it tame with the gain and you should be just fine. Or you can just sell the sub to me! or trade it for some of the goodies I have going in the classifieds!!!


----------



## drift4 (Dec 27, 2009)

+1...


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

870wrms is fine. i ran a JL1000/1 on my 12" G5 and it loved it. just remember to set gains appropriately and all will be sweet.

my BIGGEST car audio regret was selling my G5...went to a peerless 830952 which was great above 45Hz, but had NOTHING below that. Now have a Vibe Space12 and it's very, very good. about 90-95% of what the G5 was, so happy with it for now


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

Remember hearing these in my friends VW.

Fantastic SQ..........


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

If you ever decide to sell the sub and it works PLEASE let me know because I am hunting for that sub.

Thank you for your time.




ealvar said:


> So, I've been dabbling in car audio for the last 15 years or so and have plenty of experience with a variety of brands. Started with a single JL Audio 10W1, bumped up to a pair of 10W6s, then an Adire Brahma (1st gen), followed by various other brands before settling for a long trend of using only Image Dynamics ID & IDQ series.
> 
> Recently I decided to trim down my system and go small, with a single Boston Acoustics GT-40 powering a set of Image Dynamics CXS64 (v1) and an Elemental Designs SQ10 in a stealth installation.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I heard both the JL AUDIO 10W6 and the BA G5. To be honest I am not a big fan of JL because they are not worth the money. Anyways back on point I would take the BA subs over the JL any day. I noticed their HD amps but I personally think they tried to copy the Arc Audio class H amps. I heard a complete JL system and a complete BA system and I prefer the BA system over the JL system any day. Plus you cannot over power the subs because JL claims you avoid their warranty. Bummer and I have been told you can run the same power on the W3 and the W6. Also their boxes are bigger and then it comes down to how much space you are affording to loose in the trunk. BA has an advantage that you can use 0.5 cu ft box on a single 10 on their G1, G2, G3 and G5 sub woofer so no need to keep changing boxes when you change their subs.

Hope this has been helpful to you.



bmwproboi05 said:


> How do they compare to the w6


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I love my G5 

+1 for a nice sub!
im currently running mine with 900 w rms boston gt-24


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

s4turn said:


> I love my G5
> 
> +1 for a nice sub!
> im currently running mine with 900 w rms boston gt-24




Every day when I hop in my car I thank myself for picking one up.

E


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, maybe I shouldn't be selling my G5 stuff, I like them a lot but I didn't realize people loved them so much. Or maybe I'll just raise the prices!!!! Hahaha, j/k


----------



## Shooter (Dec 27, 2006)

Have a G5 12" installed in my Versa for 2 week now...
This is really a great sub. Very nice SQ and the blending with my Scan's is nice.
Turn it a little. It really kick hard... Thump Up.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm going to revive this necro'd thread... 

12 years later and I'm still running my G510 with passive radiator. Getting ready to re-install in my new 2020 Terrain Denali.

Sad to see that Boston Acoustics is long gone in the car audio scene.

I was fortunate enough to pick up 2 more BNIB NOS G510-44 and a pair of SPS 4 ohm SVC recone kits. Given the longevity of my first G5 I should be set for life


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Good memories running Boston Acoustics gear.  
I still have a few G5s laying around here somewhere. Never tried that model, but I was very fond of the earlier Pro series subs and component sets.


----------



## HLthe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Guy said:


> Good memories running Boston Acoustics gear.
> I still have a few G5s laying around here somewhere. Never tried that model, but I was very fond of the earlier Pro series subs and component sets
> 
> Would you be open to selling a G5? I have a 12" radiator and have been looking for a g5 12 or 2.


----------



## HLthe1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Would you be open to selling a G5? I have a 12" radiator and have been looking for a g5 12 or 2. Been a while since I been on here but am open to buying if we can work something out.


----------



## Cothx (11 mo ago)

chithead said:


> GREAT idea. Better to get the recones while you can since it is such an "easy" repair.


Yeah


----------

